# Rommel's Rod WIP



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello everyone I have a new project in mind, I'm getting a Rommel's Rod this week and I'm planning a little major surgery.
I'm going to use the treads and graft the rear area from a 1/32 scale German half track on it. I will post progress pics when I get started.

This is a picture of the half track.
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/3074178249_f429ab40a8_z.jpg


This is of course the rod.
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/resize.jpg


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Just out of curiosity ... why are you planning such a conversion?

cheers


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The tracks on the Rommel's Rod aren't up to the level of detail of the rest of the model. A set taken from an actual German halftrack would really spice it up.

When it looked like Moebius was going to be reverse-engineering the Rommel's Rod, that was one of the things they were looking at doing. Due to the difference in size of a WWII Command Car and an actual half-track, the 1/32 or 1/35 track assemblies would be almost perfect on the 1/24 car.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Frankie Boy said:


> Just out of curiosity ... why are you planning such a conversion?
> 
> cheers


I wanted to change the tracks and I thought it would look cool with the half track back end too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A big problem with just sticking 1/35 parts on the 1/24 Rommel's Rod is they are too small. The track itself will be wayyy too narrow. So you might have to mess around and use some tank wheels and tracks, or use parts from one of the bigger halftracks. The Italeri/Revell Germany SWS heavy halftrack has spoked wheels and wide tracks much like the RR kit. A Sdkfz 250 or 251 is rediculously small.


----------



## robertfennikoh (Mar 6, 2009)

try larger german vehicles in i/48 or 1/72 seen it done,looks ok


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> A big problem with just sticking 1/35 parts on the 1/24 Rommel's Rod is they are too small. The track itself will be wayyy too narrow. So you might have to mess around and use some tank wheels and tracks, or use parts from one of the bigger halftracks. The Italeri/Revell Germany SWS heavy halftrack has spoked wheels and wide tracks much like the RR kit. A Sdkfz 250 or 251 is rediculously small.


I think you are right I looked at the web site where I got the idea and he used a 1/35 8 ton half track, so I think I will do the same, and scratch build the back end. I'm going to work on the skeletons by adding tattered uniforms like he did on that Rommel's Rod.
Here are a couple of pics from that build.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/RommelsRod.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/rommel3.jpg


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

djnick66 is right. The 250 or 251 is way too small. I started this same conversion a while back, but got sidetracked by other projects.

I think a 1/35 Sd.kfz 7 is the best match. The track is a bit wide, but looks good to me.

Now I want to work on it again!

Dave


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to the monthly club meeting at my local hobby shop (Toys Forever Models & Hobbies) tonight and jumped in with both feet. Brandon had a 1/35 scale King Tiger tank that I got cheap because the box was open. I will have to do a little surgery leave out a couple of weels etc, but I think I can make it work. There is also a bunch of neat stuff in the tank kit that I will be able to use. I will post some progress pics ASAP.


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

The 8 ton half track seems to have the right look and size to it.  Have been trying to find a used one so I don't need to sacrifice a new kit but if I don't have any luck soon will have to break down.

Also need a couple 1/24th MG-34s, Jerry cans, shovel, maybe a schmeisser, binoculars, etc.

Actually plan to get another kit and cast 4 more wheels to make Rommel's Other Rod in either Field Grey or 3 color scheme.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can buy the Tamiya wheel sprue and tracks from the halftrack kit from Tamiya USA. That might help. Also, Tamiya had some 1/25 German soldier figures. The figures were originally in white metal, but were reissued in plastic. In any case, they came with a sprue of weapons and equipment in plastic. Recently they were reissued in metal again. 1/25 is not a common military scale now, although in the past there were a handfull of tanks.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

YUP! The Tamiya 8 ton Half track is perfect! Thats the kit I used on mine.

Sounds cool! I would love to see what you do!


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I started mine yesterday I'm useing the weels an tracks from a 1/35 scale King Tiger that I got cheap they don't look like the ones on the rod but I like them. I think it will end up looking more like this version minus the cannon of course. 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/RR.jpg


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have not seen that version yet...interesting. 

I like that set up ...Keep us posted! 

My build was done about 8 years ago...a buddy of mine got it for me for a B-day gift. 

Tom Daniels saw it online and sent me email...he said "Dude! thats what I wanted to do in the first place" but Monogram told him----'hey its just for kids and we can only do so much for a 3.00 model'....he was very cool...and that was awesome getting nice words from Tom himself....thats when he was hanging around here curious about feedback when Moebius wanted to handle the re-release...too bad that did not work out 

Ever since I saw that kit built in a buddies older Brothers room in 76 I always wanted that model.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I worked on a picture in the paint program on my computer of what I'm planning for my RR today.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ya! das goot! Es gefalt mir!


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the final version I added the King Tiger wheels and tracks that I will be useing.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

PERFECT! :thumbsup: 

I can not remember where but a RR build I saw a while back had the crew in worn full uniforms showing the bones etc....looked very nice.....and creepy.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

fluke said:


> PERFECT! :thumbsup:
> 
> I can not remember where but a RR build I saw a while back had the crew in worn full uniforms showing the bones etc....looked very nice.....and creepy.



Thanks fluke, I think this may be the one you are talking about. I was going to try to do something like that with the skeletons since they don't have full rib cages. But I have some replacement ones coming in the mail so I will just leave them with their boots on.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yep Thats it! That is one sweet build.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys I have the 1/35 scale King Tiger wheels and tracks done in the back of course I left out a couple of wheels and some track sections. Know I can start building the half track part on the car body. I will post some pictures when I get some of the back done.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a few progress pictures the RR it's pretty rough, I just got the back started using parts from the Tiger tank. I'm thinking about changing the front wheels they look a little small next to the tank wheels and tracks.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Herr Fluhr.....you don't waist time at at all. I like it so far....Now thats what fun modeling is all about! :thumbsup:

Makes me want to break out my new RR release ....but I have a 1/500 Space Battleship Yamato with custom lights, decking, interiors, photo etch etc and a 1/24 scale BSG Raptor to finish for Wonderfest 2011.

Can't wait to see more! 

*Jetzt wieder an die Arbeit*!!


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I need some advise I've decided to put the RR on a base when I get it finished and I want to make a small diorama. I would like to add a palm tree or two, what is a good way to make them in 1/24 scale. I would greatly appreciate any help you guys can give me. 
Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats pretty cool! You know, perhaps the wheels and tracks from Tamiya's 1/48 King Tiger would be good also.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving every one, I have a few more progress pics of the RR I have built up the back more and worked on the skeletons. Let me know what you think.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Happy Turkey day to you too! Wow thats looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have some new pictures of the RR I have added the engine combining the RR engine with a Peterbilt truck motor to make it a little bigger. I also changed the back end I decided I didn't like the exhaust set up I had. I'm just about done with the construction and will be painting and weathering soon.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have started painting now I'm using Model Master Afrika Mustard spray paint. I will post more pictures when the RR is finished.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Oh man is that looking sweet!! VERY COOL!* :thumbsup:

At first I wanted to super detail...and I mean go all the way with mine like make it a Pocher of all RR's. Then after getting into it I figured I'd rather make it a several week project instead of 1 to 2 years...LOL

The one thing that did bug me was the molded in bonet straps...cant get rid of them as keeping the louvers in check would not work at all..... So a friend explained to me that Momogram hacked an older kit to get the Rolls Royce front end for the Rommel Rod model.....hmmm....so I while building other projects I kept my eye out for that kit...built, new...I din't care.

One day while on lunch break and found this cool antique / rummage shop and among the toys were some older built model cars...and there it was my Monogram 1/24 Rolls Royce kit with unglued bonet parts and NO STRAPS! 1.00 buck too! :hat:

Thats my Rommel's Rod story.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Rommel's Rod is finished except for the base, I just wish I had an airbrush here are some pics.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great, I like the mods. I have the kit in the stack but will end up building mine from the box. I think I had this as a kid back in the 60s but even if I didn't I do remember it and thought it was way cool, back then and now.

Bob K.


----------

